# [Heisec] Blogger demonstrieren gewieften Passwortklau



## Newsfeed (3 Dezember 2012)

Kriminelle haben Daten gestohlen, die nun in einer Liste im Internet stehen. Um zu prüfen, ob man zu den Betroffenen gehört, wird die Liste schnell durchsucht - mit der Tastenkombination Strg+F. Da ist die Falle schon zugeschnappt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

